# A simple, classic look! Saturnal and Light Ray!



## Xtina007 (Jul 15, 2008)

I know my pics aren't very good and this is my first tutorial so bear with me!

So.. here is what you need:








Start with freshly cleansed face. Use lotion to moisturize!

(Gross, I know)






Put on some concealer to cover up those blemishes:






Spread some foundation on! 






Brush on bronzer, blush and highlighter

For the eyes, use the multi-purpose cream colour base in Shell
 and brush on Saturnal only on the bottom half of the crease area:





Use Light Ray on the top

Then I again use the multi-purpose cream colour base

Put on some black eyeliner:





Then mascara:







Yay





Add some Lip Glass in Fancy That


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome...
lol


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jul 16, 2008)

....what?


----------

